# winchester model 67 repair



## cedkarpar (Dec 9, 2010)

i have a winchester model 67 that my grandfather gave me when i was about 10 now i want to give it to my son that is 12. 

it has not been fired in years and the firing pin will not lock back.

where is a good place to take it to be looked at in pensacola?


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Would Suggest.....*

.....that you go to Pensacola Lock & Gun on Garden St. Ask for Rick Rankin. Best gunsmith in the county. Plan for it to take 2 weeks. ---- SAWMAN


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

*Yes*

Garbo gave this fellow the highest marks for this area. Curtis knows guns and knows gunsmiths. Unless I was in Orange Beach and wanting to avoid the drive to pensacola, I'd carry it to Mac at the Gun Bench, but in Pensacola Rick gets the nod.


----------

